# Anyone use slow feeder bowls?



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I was thinking about buying one of these for Lily and was wondering if anyone here has tried them. It's a bowl designed to slow down dogs that gobble their food too fast. Lily does tend to eat quickly. I really don't like to use plastic and I have seen several different styles/brands but they seem to be mainly made of plastic except for one stainless steel one that had a bump in the middle of the bowl, not compartments.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Or this one


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't use plastic bowls anymore. We had plastic bowls for a while and Peeves ended up having a flare up of demodex mites on his muzzle. He was young at the time and our vet said he always viewed these kinds of outbreaks as being sort of like teenage acne. The vet did say we should never use plastic bowls in relation to this. We had to give him a month long course of oral medication (ivermectin I think). This stuff was so vile tasting he made terrible faces every time I gave it to him.

What about trying a small metal bowl sitting inside a larger metal one?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The other possibility if you feed dry and your Lily won't overeat is to free feed. My dogs free feed and they never eat fast since they are never that hungry.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I use one. It's okay. 
At one point developed a slightly picky eating habit so would only eat from one section. So for picky eaters not good. However he is no longer picky and the bowl does help. Just make sure you buy the right size. Too big and it partly defeats the purpose


Sent from my iPad


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i did to slow my lab and male cairn down but i decided feeding out of plastic, even to slow it down to be worse than to figure out a way to slow feed them out of stainless steel or ceramic.

i think putting a barrier in a different material bowl to be a better idea. like a heavy kong or something that you can glue with a GRAS food grade adhesive


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*other ideas*

Depending on the size of your dog's nose, you can use a muffin tin (of varying sizes). If you only have one dog, you can just toss the food on the floor, spread out. When we were still feeding kibble, our poodle would scarf it... so we just tossed the measured amount spread across the kitchen floor. It took him much longer to clean it all up.


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been using the slow feeding bowls for about the last 9 months. I really like them and it has slowed Gracie's eating down, considerably! Before, she would gulp her food down and sometimes throw it back up shortly thereafter. Since using these bowls I haven't had a single episode of her throwing up her food.

Cindy


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Lily, do you think the plastic bowls are safe for water? I use stainless steel for my premade raw for more effective cleanup but for some reason Sophie only likes to drink water out of this plastic green doggie bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

All I know about plastic is that my vet thought the plastic aggravated Peeves' skin problem. We haven't had any problems with him since we went to metal for both food and water.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I don't use plastic bowls anymore. We had plastic bowls for a while and Peeves ended up having a flare up of demodex mites on his muzzle. He was young at the time and our vet said he always viewed these kinds of outbreaks as being sort of like teenage acne. The vet did say we should never use plastic bowls in relation to this. We had to give him a month long course of oral medication (ivermectin I think). This stuff was so vile tasting he made terrible faces every time I gave it to him.
> 
> What about trying a small metal bowl sitting inside a larger metal one?


I don't like using plastic either, which is why I haven't purchased one of these yet. But your idea of a bowl in a bowl is great. I think I will put an inverted small bowl inside Lily's regular ceramic food bowl and see if that works. Thanks for the idea - and it won't cost anything


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope that works for you. Let us know what happens. :act-up:


----------



## bslick (Sep 27, 2011)

They have ProSelect Aluminum Slow Feeder Pet Bowls on PetEdge.com


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Potsie bolts his food, too. I have a stainless steel bowl that when turned upside down, has a "moat" around the edge, if you know what I mean. We feed him in that and it slows him down rather well.


----------

